# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ի՞նչ է Հայրենիքը քեզ համար, կա՞ այդպիսի բան

## Պանդուխտ

Այստեղ եկեք զրուցենք *ՀԱՅՐԵՆԻՔ* գաղափարի մասին: Իրակա՞ն է նա քեզ համար: 
Հարցադրում եմ տեղադրում, ու խնդրում *չշփոթել* հայրենիքը բնակավայրի հետ, թեև ոմանք բնակվում են իրենց հայրենիքում:
Ի՞նչ է Հայրենիքը, ո՞րտեղից է հայրենիքի զգացմունքը, ու երբ ես որոնում նրան: Հոգեկան բավարարվածությու՞ն է, ոտքդ գետնին ամուր զգալու պա՞հ, տո՞ւն, իսկապես ապրելու արժանի տե՞ղ: Երբ ես զգացել հայրենիքի գաղափարը առաջին անգամ ու ի՞նչ դրդապատճառով:

----------


## Katka

> Այստեղ եկէք զրուցենք *ՀԱՅՐԵՆԻՔ* գաղափարի մասին: Իրակա՞ն է նա քեզ համար: 
> Հարցադրում եմ տեղադրում, ու խնդրում *չշփոթել* հայրենիքը բնակավայրի հետ, թէեւ ոմանք բնակում են իրենց հայրենիքում:
> Ի՞նչ է Հայրենիքը, ո՞րտեղից է հայրենիքի զգացմունքը, ու երբ ես որոնում նրան: Հոգեկան բաւարարուածութիւ՞ն է, ոտքդ գետին ամուր զգալու պա՞հ, տո՞ւն, իսկապէս ապրելու արժանի տե՞ղ: Երբ ես զգացել հայրենիքի գաղափարը առաջին անգամ ու ի՞նչ դրդապատճառով:


Գիտես իմ համար հայրենիքը երևի իմ տան, ընտանիքի մեծ տեսակն է: 
Իմ տունը միակ տեղն է, որտեղ ես իրոք պաշտպանված, տաք, հանգիստ, լավ եմ զգում, թեև իհարկե լինում են և վատ պահեր, բայց տանը դրանք ես շատ հեշտ եմ հաղթահարում:  :Smile: Մյուս կողմից տունը ընտանիքն է, իսկ ինձ համար ընտանիքից թանկ բան աշխարհում չկա: Ընտանիքը պարգևում է ջերմություն, սեր, ուրախություն տխրություն, ընտանիքում քեզ ընդունում են նենց ոնց որ դու կաս, դու դու ես, այսինքն իսկական ես :Smile: 
Իսկ ինչ երջանկություն է ,երբ դուրս ես գալիս այդ փոքրիկ հայրենիքից հայտնվում ես շատ ավելի մեծ հայրենիքում, այլ ոչ թե բնակավայրում....
Հայրենիքի գաղափարը զգացի երբ առաջին անգամ երկար ժամանակով հեռացա հայրենիքից: Հասկացա երբ առաջին անգամ բախվեցի մարդկանց որոնք ուրիշ են, չեն հասկանում ինձ, իմ հայկական մտածելակերպը, երբ ստիպված էի ուտել, խմել այն ամենը, որ իմ հայրենիքում այլ համ,ավելի քաղցր համ ունեն: Նույնիսկ սովորական ջուր խմելուց ես զգում էի հայրենիքիս նկատմամբ կարոտը: Իսկ երբ վերադարձա ու տեսա հայերին, օդանավակայնից դուրս գալուց տեսա Մասիսը զգացի հոգեկան բավարարվածությունը :Wink:  որ մինչ այդ չունեի.... :Smile: 
...Ես Հայաստանը, հայերին շատ եմ սիրում... նրա բոլոր վատ ու լավ կողմերով... :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Գաղթական

Շատ հետաքրքիր հարցադրում է..
ու նույնժամ՝ բավականին բարդ..
դե նորություն չէ, որ ցանկացած հարց միշտ ավելի պարզ ու հասարակ է լինում, քանի դեռ այն չի վերաբերվում Հայերին ու նրանց Հայրենիքին..

իմ ընտրությունը «Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն» ու «Պատմական Հայաստան» տարբերակներից կանգ առավ առաջինի վրա..
քանզի «Պատմական Հայաստան»-ն է իմ «Պատմական Հայրենիք»-ը..
մի քիչ կնճռոտ ընտրություն է, բայց մեկնաբանեմ միտքս մի հասարակ օրինակի վրա..

«իր»ը իմն է և պատկանում է միայն ինձ, քանի դեռ այն չեն գողացել/հափշտակել ինձանից..
երբ այն այլևս ինձ մոտ չէ.. իմ սեփականությունը չի հանդիսանում, ես հոգեբանորեն, միևնույն է, շարունակում եմ այն իմը համարել՝ թեև ուրիշի ձեռքերում է այժմ..
միևնույն ժամանակ և՛ խոսում եմ նրա մասին անցած ժամանակով, թե այն իմն _էր_, և՛ շարունակում եմ հուսալ, թե մի օր, հնարավորության դեպքում, անպայման նորից կգտնեմ ու կտիրանամ այնքան սիրելի իրին..
(համաձայն եմ, որ «իր»-ը, այս դեպքում, մի քիչ վատ օրինակ էր, բայց ավելի հարմարը չգտա..)
և եթե այդ սիրելի «իր»-ը ինձնից գողացել են ոչ ամբողջովին, այլ, բարեբախտաբար, հաջողվել է պահպանել նրանից գեթ մի կտոր, պնդում եմ, թե այսօր իմն Է այս մի կտորը.. իսկ մնացյալը, այս մոտիս կտորի հետ միասին, իմն ԷՐ, որ խլեցին..

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Իսկ ինչ երջանկություն է ,երբ դուրս ես գալիս այդ փոքրիկ հայրենիքից հայտնվում ես շատ ավելի մեծ հայրենիքում, այլ ոչ թե բնակավայրում....


Գեղեցիկ խօսքի համար յոտնկայս ծափահարում եմ:  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Հայրենիքի գաղափարը զգացի երբ առաջին անգամ երկար ժամանակով հեռացա հայրենիքից: Հասկացա երբ առաջին անգամ բախվեցի մարդկանց որոնք ուրիշ են, չեն հասկանում ինձ, իմ հայկական մտածելակերպը, երբ ստիպված էի ուտել, խմել այն ամենը, որ իմ հայրենիքում այլ համ,ավելի քաղցր համ ունեն: Նույնիսկ սովորական ջուր խմելուց ես զգում էի հայրենիքիս նկատմամբ կարոտը: Իսկ երբ վերադարձա ու տեսա հայերին, օդանավակայնից դուրս գալուց տեսա Մասիսը զգացի հոգեկան բավարարվածությունը որ մինչ այդ չունեի....


Համարձակիմ ասելու. հայրենիքի գաղափարը *լիարժէք* կզգաս, երբ  հեռանաս հայրենիքից, թէկուզ ժամանակաւոր:

----------


## Katka

> Գեղեցիկ խօսքի համար յոտնկայս ծափահարում եմ:


Շաաաաաաաատ շնորհակալ եմ, պատկերացրու որ հիմա կարմրեցի :Smile:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Հայրենիքի գաղափարը զգացի երբ առաջին անգամ երկար ժամանակով հեռացա հայրենիքից: Հասկացա երբ առաջին անգամ բախվեցի մարդկանց որոնք ուրիշ են, չեն հասկանում ինձ, իմ հայկական մտածելակերպը, երբ ստիպված էի ուտել, խմել այն ամենը, որ իմ հայրենիքում այլ համ,ավելի քաղցր համ ունեն: Նույնիսկ սովորական ջուր խմելուց ես զգում էի հայրենիքիս նկատմամբ կարոտը: Իսկ երբ վերադարձա ու տեսա հայերին, օդանավակայնից դուրս գալուց տեսա Մասիսը զգացի հոգեկան բավարարվածությունը որ մինչ այդ չունեի....


Համարձակիմ ասելու. հայրենիքի գաղափարը *լիարժէք* կզգաս, երբ  հեռանաս հայրենիքից, թէկուզ ժամանակաւոր:
Ինչու «համարձակիլ» բառը գործածեցի, քանզի գիտեմ շատերդ Հայաստանից չէք հեռացել: Այնումենայնիւ, բոլորի կարծիքը յարգելի է:

----------


## Katka

> Համարձակիմ ասելու. հայրենիքի գաղափարը *լիարժէք* կզգաս, երբ  հեռանաս հայրենիքից, թէկուզ ժամանակաւոր:


Հա ես իրոք սիրում եմ իմ հայրենիքը: 
Զարմանում եմ էն հայերի վրա որ երբեմն ասումեն զզվում եմ Հայաստանից, հայերից: Շատ հայրենասեր թող չթվամ, բայց ես իրոք կարամ մի բան հաստատ ուրիշ ավելի լավ բնակավայրերում, ոնց որ ասենք հարևանիդ տանը դու մեկ է ուրիշ ես, ինչ էլ անես, ու ուրիշ ես ոչ միայն նրա համար որ այլազգիները քեզ տենց են ընդունում, տենց ես, որովհետև ներքինից ինչ էլ անես մեկ է տենց ես զգալու: :Wink:

----------


## Koms

Հիանալի թեմա է, ու պատասխանեմ անկեղծորեն, չզարմանաք.
Ինձ համար իմ հայրենիքը ՀՀ-ն է /Արեւելյան Հայաստանը/, իսկ ավելի փակագծերը բացված` Երեւանի Խանություն-Հայկական Մարզ-Երեւանի գուբերնիա-Հայաստանի Առաջին հանրապետություն-Հայկական ԽՍՀ-Հայաստանի հանրապետություն,.. 
Ահա այս էթնիկ տարածքում են ապրել իմ հայրական/մայրական կողմերի նախնիները, իրենցից ինձ է փոխանցվել այս տարածքում ապրող հայ ազգաբնակչության էթնիկ ենթագիտակցությունը, արեւելահայերենը, սովորույթները, եւ այլն,` այսինքն ես ինձ համարում եմ էթնիկ/բնիկ/исконный արեւելահայ, որը ոչ մի տեղից չի գաղթել-եկել-հաստատվել, այլ որի նախնիները ապրել են այս հողում, որն էլ ես սիմվոլիկ անվանեցի Արեւելյան Հայաստան, ու սա է իմ հայրենիքը: 
Հստակ է, որ կլինեն այլ կարծիքներ, եւ դա բնական է:

----------


## REAL_ist

ոնց որ ասումա Հախվերդյանը իրա շեդեվռներից մեկում ."Հայրենիքը դա երազ է, պստիկ հատված տարածության"
որ խորանում ես տենցել կա, բայց ավելի լավա չխորանանք :Smile:

----------

Askalaf (09.08.2010)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Թեմայի ընդգրկուն լինելուն գիտակից եմ: Փորձեմ մի քիչ մեկնել զգացմունքս, պատկերացումս, հետագայում թողնելով ծաւալուն քննարկումները:
Հայրենիք է՝ երբ հարազատութեան մէջ ապահով ես զգում, գուցէ ծանօթ մեղեդի լինի, սրտամօտ երգի խազ:
Հայրենիք է՝ երբ ապահով ես, ապահով ես երբ սեպհականութեան զգացմունքն ունիս, զգում ես քոնն է:
Հայրենիքը միայն հող չէ, այլեւ հողի ժողովուրդը: Առանց ժողովրդին հողը պակասաւոր է, առանց հողին՝ ժողովուրդը նոյնպէս՝ ուծանալու, փոխուելու ենթակայ:
*Katka*ի ասածին նման, Հայրենիք է՝ երբ ճանաչւում ես, հանրաճանաչ ես, եթէ ո'չ դու, ապա քո ընտանիքը, գերդաստանը, ցեղը, ազգը: Հանուրը դիմում է քեզ, քաջ գիտենալով քո զգացմունքերի, հոգեմտաւոր կերտուածքի մի ամբողջ փաթեթ, որ միայն քոնը չէ, այլեւ հայրենակիցներինդ է, ու դրանով առնուազն ճանաչում է քեզ: Նմանապէս ինքնդ ծանօթ ես հայրենիքիդ, համին, հոտին, կենդանական աշխարհին, երգին, պարին, լաւ ու ոչ-լաւ սովորոյթներին:
Սրան հակադրելով անապահովութեան զգացումը՝ ինքնաբերաբար նուազում է սեփականատէրի ուժեղ կապուածութիւնը՝ երկրին, թաղին, տան, ու բերում հասցնում հայրենասիրութեան թուլացման:
Մտքերի տրամաբանական շարունակութեան հետեւելով, կարամք ասել, թէ Հայրենիքիդ ուղղակի եւ  անուղղակի, կամայ եւ ակամայ, գիտութեամբ եւ անգիտութեամբ, թշնամիներն են եղել, նրանք ովքեր պատճառել են ապահովութեան խաթարումը: Անապահով քաղաքացին հայրենիք է ընտել ապահով օտար երկրում, ու նրա հողին է հարազատացել:
Զրուցում ենք զուտ եւ ընդհանրական մարդկային արժէչափերով, անտեսելով «խենթ» հայրենասիրական օրինակները:
Այս մեկնակէտից դիտելով, որքանո՞վ հայրենիքումդ ես զգում, երբ ոտք ես դնում Արեւմտեան Հայաստանում, կամ լքուած նախկին հայաբնակ մի վայրում: Գուցէ զգաս Հայի հայրենիք է, բայց գերեզման-հայրենիք, որով հայը չի ծաղկում այնտեղ:
Այնտեղ ուր ժողովուրդդ, ընտանիքդ, ընկերներդ, բարեկամներդ չկան, հայրենիքդ դժուար լինի...
*Գաղթական* բարդ լինելուն գիտակից եմ, ու ինքս դժուար թէ ունենամ քո քաջութիւնը, քո նշած երկու տարբերակներից մեկը ընտրելով:




> «իր»ը իմն է և պատկանում է միայն ինձ, քանի դեռ այն չեն գողացել/հափշտակել ինձանից..
> երբ այն այլևս ինձ մոտ չէ.. իմ սեփականությունը չի հանդիսանում, ես հոգեբանորեն, միևնույն է, շարունակում եմ այն իմը համարել՝ թեև ուրիշի ձեռքերում է այժմ..
> միևնույն ժամանակ և՛ խոսում եմ նրա մասին անցած ժամանակով, թե այն իմն էր, և՛ շարունակում եմ հուսալ, թե մի օր, հնարավորության դեպքում, անպայման նորից կգտնեմ ու կտիրանամ այնքան սիրելի իրին..
> (համաձայն եմ, որ «իր»-ը, այս դեպքում, մի քիչ վատ օրինակ էր, բայց ավելի հարմարը չգտա..)
> և եթե այդ սիրելի «իր»-ը ինձնից գողացել են ոչ ամբողջովին, այլ, բարեբախտաբար, հաջողվել է պահպանել նրանից գեթ մի կտոր, պնդում եմ, թե այսօր իմն Է այս մի կտորը.. իսկ մնացյալը, այս մոտիս կտորի հետ միասին, իմն ԷՐ, որ խլեցին..


Աւետիք Իսահակեանի սիրո՞յ նման...
Հիանալի վերլուծում ես կատարել «իրը» «իմը» հոգեվիճակին, ու ստոյգ ճիշտ է՝ անձնական մարդկային կեանքում: 
Հայրենիքի պարագան աւելի բարդ է... այստեղ «իրը» «իմը» սեփականութեան վէճից աւելին է: Այստեղ յիշողութիւն կայ, ակամայ յիշում ես, մտքով գնում, նոյնիսկ երբ սեփականատէրի իրաւունքիցդ հրաժարուել ես:
Նայում ես հայազգի ֆիզիկոսի կենսագրութեան՝ ծնվել է Կարինում: Չես ուզում յիշել: Նայում ես մաթեմատիկոսի ծննդեան վայրը՝ Գանձակ: Չես ուզում յիշել, գրականութիւնդ յուշում է: Նայում ես ակադեմիկոսի, լեզուաբանի ծննդեան տարեթիւը՝ ծնվել է այսինչ թուին Արեւմտեան Հայաստանի Վան քաղաքում: Այսպէս:
*Koms*, յարգում եմ տեսակէտդ: Ճանաչում եմ բնիկ երեւանցիների, որոնք ազնուական մարդիկ են, ու այնքա՜ն հպարտանում են իրենց բնիկութեամբ: 
Ուզում եմ մի քիչ երգիծանքով պատասխանել.
Ինչպէ՞ս վստահ կարող ես լինել, որ հայ ժողովուրդի առնուազն երեք հազարմեայ պատմութեան ընթացքին, նախապապերիցդ մեկը, գոնէ առեւտուրի համար չի անցել Մարգարայի կամուրջը, ու չի յայտնուել Տարօնում, չի սիրահարուել մի տարօնից աղջկայ, առեւանգելով չի բերել Երեւան:
Ինչպէ՞ս կարող ես վստահ լինել, որ բաց սահմանով ու մի երկիր հանդիսացող Պատմական Հայաստանում, պապերդ Հայաստանի տարբեր կողմերի հայերի հետ ընկերութիւն չեն առել՝ Արտաշէս Ա-ի կամ Արշակ Բ-ի բանակում, ու հետագայում նրանց հետ խնամիութիւն չեն արել, մշակոյթից ու կենցաղից չեն վերցրել կամ տուել:
Այդքան կտրուկ, որոշեցիր թէ «մաքուր» արեւելահայ ես: 
Ինքնս միշտ ասել եմ, թէ արեւելահայ եւ արեւմտահայ բաժանումները, երբեմն բնիկ են, երբեմն էլ հնարովի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չկար իմ տարբերակը, դրա համար չքվեարկեցի: Հայրենիքս ընտանիքս է ու լեզուս:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Չկար իմ տարբերակը, դրա համար չքվեարկեցի: Հայրենիքս ընտանիքս է ու լեզուս:


Այդ տարբերակը, հաւանաբար, շար ձայներ պիտի խլեր միւս տարբերակներից...Մոռացել եմ:
*Չնեղանաս,* Ճի՞շտ է որ այսպէս մտածողներին քաղքենի (բուրժուա) են ասում:  :Cool:

----------


## Fedayi

Քվեարկեցի, բայց ինձ հարմար տարբերակը չկար` հայ ժողովուրդը, նրա անցյալը, նրա արժանավոր զավակները, նրա ավանդույթները, ադաթները, յուրահատկությունները. ողջ կոլորիտը, իհարկե` ցանկալի է հայրենի հողի վրա:  :Smile:

----------


## Fedayi

ՀՀ, որովհետև հալվա-հալվա ասելով, բերանը չի քաղցրանա. ես ավելի շատ մտածում եմ էս մնացած հողակտորի վրա կայացած ու ամուր երկիր ունենալու մասին, քանց Մասիսը վերադարձնելու, ինչն ուտոպիա է:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Քվեարկեցի, բայց ինձ հարմար տարբերակը չկար` հայ ժողովուրդը, նրա անցյալը, նրա արժանավոր զավակները, նրա ավանդույթները, ադաթները, յուրահատկությունները. ողջ կոլորիտը, իհարկե` ցանկալի է հայրենի հողի վրա:


Համաձայն եմ: Իմ համար Հայրենիքը ավելի լայն հասկացություն է քան միայն տարածքը:

Քանի որ հարցումը հենց տարածքային իմաստով էր դրված, ես ընտրեցի վերջինը: Որովհետև հայրենի հող եմ համարում թե ՀՀ տարածքը, թե կորուսյալ պատմական Հայաստանի տարածքները: Ծագումով Էրզրումցի եմ, նենց որ էստեղ մտածելու բան չկա  :Wink: 

Անիմաստ եմ համարում էս տարբերակները`
'Չկա դենց բան''Տիեզերքը, եթերը, քանզի ես հոգի եմ դառնալու''Երկիր մոլորակը'

"Ո'ւր հացս է, այնտեղն էլ Հայրենիքս է" տարբերակը էլի կարելի  է հասկանալ, որոշ ոչ հայրենասերների դեպքում:  :Bad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այդ տարբերակը, հաւանաբար, շար ձայներ պիտի խլեր միւս տարբերակներից...Մոռացել եմ:
> Չնեղանաս, Ճի՞շտ է որ այսպէս մտածողներին քաղքենի (բուրժուա) են ասում:


Չեմ նեղանում, որովհետև վստահ եմ, որ սխալ հասկացար  :Wink: 
Նախ, ոչ մի քաղքենի կյանքում երբևէ չի ասի, թե հայրենիքն իր լեզուն է:
Երկրորդ, ընտանիք ասելով ոչ թե վեհացնում կամ չգիտեմ ինչ եմ սարքում ընտանիք գաղափարը, այլ ընդամենը ուզում եմ ասել, որ Հայաստանին ինձ միայն ընտանիքս է կապում և… լեզուս: Բացի դրանից, հայրենիքն ինձ համար այն տեղն է, որտեղ կվերադառնամ աշխարհի ցանկացած անկյունում լինելուց հետո: Իսկ ես կվերադառնամ այնտեղ, որտեղ ընտանիքս է՝ Հայաստանում, Ամերիկայում, Եվրոպայում, Թուրքիայում, Անտարկտիդայում, թե լուսնի վրա:

----------

Askalaf (09.08.2010)

----------


## ars83

Դժվար է մի քանի բառով ասել պատասխանել այս հարցին...

Հայրենիքս մեր հայրերն են, Նարեկացու շիրիմն է, Տաթևացու մասունքներն են Տաթևի վանքում, վանքի խորը ձորն է՝ ամպերի ծվենները ժայռերի վրա նստած հոկտեմբերի վերջին։ Հարյուր լեզուների միջից առանձնացող հայերենս է, որ գլուխս ստիպում է թեքել դեպի խոսացողը։ Մեծ, մուգ, տխուր, ծիծաղկոտ, խոնարհված, երկինք հառած, ապշած, ցավից չորացած, ուրախությունից թաց աչքերն են, երկար սև թերթևունքները, չշփոթվող քիթը, մազոտ ձեռքերը, հայացքը թեքած աղջիկը, տղամարդկորեն պինդ ձեռքդ սեղմող եղբայրս, ընկերս։ 
Ժամերով պատշգամբում կանգնած ինձ աշխատանքից սպասող, Աստծուն ինձ համար աղաչող մայրս, մուտքի լույսը վառած հայրս, ճաշը տաքացրած և հոգնածությունից քնած քույրս։
Իրենց փոքրիկ տոտիկներով հայրերի՝ հող դարձած աճյունների վրայով վազող հայ մանուկը, որոնցով ուրախանում է այդ հողը։ Եղեռնի զոհերը, սպանված կանայք, ծերերն ու երեխաները, ընկած եղբայրներս։
Հայհոյող, խաբող, երեխաներին թողող–հեռացող ընտանիքի հայրերը։
Մայրենիիս ուսուցչուհին, որից առաջին անգամ «Հայր մերն» եմ լսել։ 
Գերմանիայում ասպիրանտական գրող ընկերս, Շվեյցարիայում խելոք գլուխն աշխատացնող եղբայր–ընկերս։
«Հայասդան ինչփե՞ս է, աղե՞գ է»,– անհամբեր հարցնող հայրենակիցս։

Բոլորը չեմ կարողանա թվել։ Հայի մեղքը, լացը, ուրախությունը, սրբությունը, բոլորը իմն են, բոլորը Հայրենիքս են։

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Չեմ նեղանում, որովհետև վստահ եմ, որ սխալ հասկացար 
> Նախ, ոչ մի քաղքենի կյանքում երբևէ չի ասի, թե հայրենիքն իր լեզուն է:
> Երկրորդ, ընտանիք ասելով ոչ թե վեհացնում կամ չգիտեմ ինչ եմ սարքում ընտանիք գաղափարը, այլ ընդամենը ուզում եմ ասել, որ Հայաստանին ինձ միայն ընտանիքս է կապում և… լեզուս: Բացի դրանից, հայրենիքն ինձ համար այն տեղն է, որտեղ կվերադառնամ աշխարհի ցանկացած անկյունում լինելուց հետո: Իսկ ես կվերադառնամ այնտեղ, որտեղ ընտանիքս է՝ Հայաստանում, Ամերիկայում, Եվրոպայում, Թուրքիայում, Անտարկտիդայում, թե լուսնի վրա:


Ուրախ եմ չնեղանալուդ, այլապէս նամակների շարանով, անպայման թողութիւն պիտի հայցէի..  :Smile: 
Չե՞ս կարծում, Լեզուդ պահպանւում է, գրեթէ, միայն ազգակիցներիդ շրջապատում, համախումբ, ուստի միայն Հայաստանում: Այդ Հայաստանը կարող էր լինել Կիլիկիան, Ղրիմը կամ Վասպուրականը, այսինքն ինքորոշուած ազգի երկրում:
Դու ինձ մի՛ տես, Սփիւռքը հայերէնը *մոռանում* է (Չասացի մոռացել է):
Մի հատ հարցրու, Սփիւռքահայ երէց սերունդի ներկայացուցիչին, 40 տարի առաջ, Ֆրանսիայում, քանի՞ հայկական թերթ էր հրատարկւում, եւ հիմա քանի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սփյուռքում հայերենի մոռացվելու մասին շատ լավ գիտեմ: Բայց հայերենն էլ այն լեզուն է, որին ես միշտ վերադառնում եմ, հետևաբար հայրենիքս է:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Սփյուռքում հայերենի մոռացվելու մասին շատ լավ գիտեմ: Բայց հայերենն էլ այն լեզուն է, որին ես միշտ վերադառնում եմ, հետևաբար հայրենիքս է:


Դու Հայաստանում ծնուել մեծացել ես, մինչ Սփիւռքում ծնուող երախան ու մեծացող պատանին, քո նման հայերէնում կոփուելու շատ քիչ առիթ (շանս) ունի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու Հայաստանում ծնուել մեծացել ես, մինչ Սփիւռքում ծնուող երախան ու մեծացող պատանին, քո նման հայերէնում կոփուելու շատ քիչ առիթ (շանս) ունի:


Ես Հայաստանում չեմ ծնվել, կյանքիս բավական պատասխանատու հատված էլ Հայաստանից դուրս եմ անցկացրել  :Wink:  Էդ ընթացքում ծնողներիս հետ մենակ հայերեն էի խոսում, տատիկիս մենակ հայերեն նամակներ էի ուղարկում: Սփյուռքի գլխավոր խնդիրներից մեկն այն է, որ առաջին հերթին ծնողը երեխաների հետ չի աշխատում:

----------


## ivy

Իմ հայրենիքը հայերենն է։ Հայաստանը հայրենիքս չի, հայրենիքս չի նաև ամբողջ աշխարհը, ոչ էլ կոնկրետ մարդիկ։ Ես ինձ տանն եմ զգում միայն «հայերենի մեջ»՝ անկախ շրջակա մնացած հանգամանքներից։ Դրա համար էլ Ակումբը դարձել է հայրենիքս զգալու լավագույն տեղը...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երկիր մոլորակը, այն բոլորիս հայրենիքն է  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Մի հատ հայտնի երգ կա "С чего начинаетя Родина..." Բավականին լավ պատասխանում է հարցին: իսկ ընդհանրապես մեզ համար Հայրենիքն ու պետությունը տարբեր բաներ են: Հայրենիքը սիրում ենք, իսկ պետությունը ոչ: Ու լավ կլիներ, որ մի քիչ էլ Հայրենիքը, կամ երևի ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել պետությունը, սիրեր իրա զավակներին: Թե չէ միակողմանի սերը լավ բան չի:

----------


## Ahik

Իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ կլինի սկսել պարզելուց թե ինչ է նշանակում «Հայրենիք» :Xeloq:

----------


## ivy

> Իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ կլինի սկսել պարզելուց թե ինչ է նշանակում «Հայրենիք»


Դե հենց դա էլ պարզում ենք, թե ամեն մարդու համար հայրենիքն ինչ է։  :Smile:

----------


## Ahik

> Դե հենց դա էլ պարզում ենք, թե ամեն մարդու համար հայրենիքն ինչ է։


Իսկ ինչ կարծիքի ես, եթե ժամանակով մի-քիչ հետ գնանք
Եվ ընդհանրապես բաժանենք, ինչ է հայրենիքը ՀՀ-ում ապրողների և սփյուռքի հայության համար

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Դժվար է մի քանի բառով ասել պատասխանել այս հարցին...
> 
> Հայրենիքս մեր հայրերն են, Նարեկացու շիրիմն է, Տաթևացու մասունքներն են Տաթևի վանքում, վանքի խորը ձորն է՝ ամպերի ծվենները ժայռերի վրա նստած հոկտեմբերի վերջին։ Հարյուր լեզուների միջից առանձնացող հայերենս է, որ գլուխս ստիպում է թեքել դեպի խոսացողը։ Մեծ, մուգ, տխուր, ծիծաղկոտ, խոնարհված, երկինք հառած, ապշած, ցավից չորացած, ուրախությունից թաց աչքերն են, երկար սև թերթևունքները, չշփոթվող քիթը, մազոտ ձեռքերը, հայացքը թեքած աղջիկը, տղամարդկորեն պինդ ձեռքդ սեղմող եղբայրս, ընկերս։ 
> Ժամերով պատշգամբում կանգնած ինձ աշխատանքից սպասող, Աստծուն ինձ համար աղաչող մայրս, մուտքի լույսը վառած հայրս, ճաշը տաքացրած և հոգնածությունից քնած քույրս։
> Իրենց փոքրիկ տոտիկներով հայրերի՝ հող դարձած աճյունների վրայով վազող հայ մանուկը, որոնցով ուրախանում է այդ հողը։ Եղեռնի զոհերը, սպանված կանայք, ծերերն ու երեխաները, ընկած եղբայրներս։
> Հայհոյող, խաբող, երեխաներին թողող–հեռացող ընտանիքի հայրերը։
> Մայրենիիս ուսուցչուհին, որից առաջին անգամ «Հայր մերն» եմ լսել։ 
> Գերմանիայում ասպիրանտական գրող ընկերս, Շվեյցարիայում խելոք գլուխն աշխատացնող եղբայր–ընկերս։
> «Հայասդան ինչփե՞ս է, աղե՞գ է»,– անհամբեր հարցնող հայրենակիցս։
> ...


Լեզուական հմտութեանդ զուգընթաց գրական ձիրք էլ ունես: Հիանալի նկարագրել ես հայրենիքդ: Ուրախ եմ հայրենիք ունենալուդ, որին այնքա՜ն լաւ զգում ու ճանաչում ես, բայց ինչպէս ասացիր. բոլորը չի կարելի թուել:





> Իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ կլինի սկսել պարզելուց թե ինչ է նշանակում «Հայրենիք»


*Ahik* Հայրենիք ասելով, հասկանում եմ այն տարածքը, կամ տարածքային մթնոլորտը, որտեղ կփափաքեմ ապրել, եթէ բնակավայրս փոխելու հնարք եւ կարողութիւն ունենամ: Ոչ բոլորս ենք ընտրել, այժմ մեր ապրած բնակավայրերը: Ուստի, եթէ մեր պատկերացրած հայրենիքը գտել ենք, ապա խնդրեմ, դրա մասին խօսենք:

----------


## Ahik

Պանդուխտ ջան իսկ ըստ քեզ Արարատ սարը, Կարսն ու Անին մտնու՞մ են հայրենիք հասկացության մեջ:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Պանդուխտ ջան իսկ ըստ քեզ Ատարատ սարը, Կարսն ու Անին մտնու՞մ են հայրենիք հասկացության մեջ:


Եթէ ապահով զգամ, ի հարկ է:
Ապահով կզգամ, երբ Պատմական Հայրենիքի այդ ընդարձակ հատուածին տիրող պետութիւնը դառնայ իսկապէս եւրոպական չափանիշով ժողովրդավար ու մարդու իրաւունքը յարգող երկիր:
Ապահով կզգամ, երբ ինձ նման հայրենակիցներ՝ հայեր կգան ու կապրեն այնտեղ, ու ես հայ գիր, գրականութիւն ու մշակոյթ ունենալու առիթ կունենամ տեղումս: 
Ապահով կզգամ, երբ ապագայ սերունդների հայ մնալը կասկածելի չէ:
Այնքան ժամանակ որ ապահով չեմ զգալու, այդ տարածքը մնալու է վերացական Հայրենիքի սահմաններում:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Եթե չլիներ հայրենիք հասկացողությունը, ապա չեմ կարծում թե ստեղծվեյին ֆորումներ, կայքեր, զրուցարաններ, եւ մենք ել չեինք մտնի այդտեղ, չեինք շփվի միմյանց հետ… Մենք բոլորս էլ սիրում ենք այն ինչ ունենք… Այն անգին է մեզ համար…

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հայրենիքը դա նախնիների արյան կանչն է , գենետիկ հիշողությունն է , թախիծ դեպի այն ,որը կորել է ,հեռացել է :

----------

Չամիչ (04.04.2009)

----------


## dvgray

Հայրենիքը իմ համար իմ տունն է, իմ փողոցը. էն թթի ծառը ու դրա դիմացի պոպոքի ծառը… էն մեր փողոցի ծերի երկու մեծ քարերը… էն հարևանները… էն մանկության ընկերնես ՝ Հովիկը ու Անոն, էն առուն, որտեղ երեքով լող էինք տալիս…
…
հուզվեցի  :Sad:

----------


## Vaho

Հայրենիքը ինձ համար այն վայրն է որտեղ ես պետք է ավարտեմ կյանքս

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հայրենիքն ինձ համար Հայաստանն է՝ իր ամեն ինչով. ընտանիքս, հարազատներս, ընկերներս, հայերենը, մեր տունը, մեր բակը, դպրոցը, Երևանի փողոցները, պապիկիս տունը, այգին, մի խոսքով՝ Հայաստանում գտնվող այն ամենը, ինչի հետ որևէ հիշողություն է կապված՝ դրական թե բացասական։ Ամեն ինչն էլ հարազատ է։ Նույնիսկ օտարության մեջ երբեմն հայրենիքի զգացողություն է լինում, երբ հայկական միջավայրում եմ հայտնվում, ինչը, ցավոք, խիստ հազվադեպ է լինում...  :Sad:  Բայց նույնիսկ այդ միջավայրերն ինձ համար փոքրիկ հայրենիքներ են։  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

Հայրենիքը ինձ համար միանշանակ Հայաստանի Հանրապետութիւնն է։
Ասեմ ինչու.
2-րդ տարբերակը ինձ համար անընդունելի է, քանի որ այդ մտածելակերպը ես համարում եմ անբարոյական։
3-րդ տարբերակը լուրջ չէ։
4-րդ տարբերակը իմ կարծիքով «իրաւունք ունեն» նշելու միայն սիրահարուած մարդիկ, քանի որ նրանց աչքին հայրենիք, մայրենիք չի երեւում, միայն սիրած էակն է երեւում։
5-րդ տարբերակը նման է երրորդին։
6-րդը` կնշեն այն մարդիկ, որոնք չգիտեն, թե որ ազգին են պատկանում։ Այդպիսի մարդկանց համար իրօք հայրենիք չկայ։
7-րդը տեսնում եմ, որ շատերն են ընտրել։ Ես դա չեմ ընտրել, քանի որ գիտեմ, որ ներկա դրութեամբ պատմական Հայաստանի տարածքի մեծ մասը օտարի ձեռքում է, իսկ դրանում միայն ինքներս մեզ կարող ենք մեղադրել։ Ես, գտնուելով, օրինակ, Թուրքիայում, չեմ կարող ինձ զգալ հայրենիքում։

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Կը տատանիմ, իրակա՜ն, գետնի վրայ եղող Հայաստանի (Հանապետութիւն) եւ Պատմական ու Ամբողջական Հայաստանի ընտրանքի միջեւ:
Հայի յամառութիւնս կու գայ եւ ինծի կ’ըսէ. Ինչքա՜ն ալ հայաշատ ըլլայ Գլենդէլը, Հալէպը, Մարսէլը, Բէրուտը՝ Հայաստան չեն կրնար ըլլալ:
Հայրենիքը, որոշակի բարոյական ու ընկերային պայմանների լրացումից բացի, նաեւ զուտ աշխարհագրական տարածք է, ըստ իս, ու չի կարող նրան փոխարինել որեւէ այլ հող, մոլորակ:
Հայրենիքս կարող է լինել այն վայրը, որտեղ ցեղը կազմաւորուել է, դարձել է ազգ, հազարամեակների ընթացքում, ու այդ կազմաւորման անբաժանելի բաղադրիչ է դարձել աշխարհագրական պատկերներ, բնութեան մէջ առկայ ձեւեր, ուրուագծեր եւ ճարտարապետական լուծումներ, գոյներ եւ գոյների խառնուրդներ, որոնք բխել են որոշակի տարածքից ու այդ տարածքում կարող են լինել միայն:
Յիշողութիւն է, որից չեմ կարող ազատուել, եթէ ցանկութիւն էլ ունենամ:
Հայրենիքս է Հանրապետութիւնը, բայց նա պակասաւոր է եւ կաղ:
Հայրենիք կարող է լինել հայրենիքների ամբողջութիւնը, ինչպէս երեխայի համար ծնողքը լինում են հայրն ու մայրը, պապիկներն ու տատիկները: Երեխայի ծինական յատկանիշները նրանց բոլորի խտացումն է մեկ անձում:
Նմանապէս Հայրենիքը հայրենիքների գումարումից է բաղկացած: Հայրենիքները չեն կարող փոխարինել իրար, ինչպէս երեխայի համար, մայրը հօր դերը չի կարող կատարել:
Բոլորն էլ հաւասարապէս սիրելի են: Հայրենիքը ճանաչում է իր որդուն, որդին էլ չի կարող մոռանալ անտեղն ուր եղել է ինքը միշտ:

----------


## SAS

Իմ Հայրենիքն այնտեղ է, որտեղ ամենուր իմ մայրենի լեզուն է հնչում: 
Ես որբ եմ վաղուց: 
Արդեն...

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ժողովրդի հոգեւոր ստեղծագործութիւնը` ահա՛ հայրենիքը` իր սկիզբը առած նրա բանարուեստի, ձեռագիր գրքերի, սուրբի, լուսակիրի, հերոսի, նրա առաջին աւանդութիւնների հետ:
Իբրեւ հասկացողութիւն` հայրենիքն ընդգրկում է ո՛չ միայն անցեալն ու ներկան, այլեւ` գալիքը: Դա ժողովրդի պատմական առաքելութիւնն է ըստ իր վախճանական նպատակի` զարգացող մի յաւերժութիւն է Հայրենիքը: Դա եկող ու անցնող սերունդների անմահութիւնն է, որն իբրեւ գաղափար եւ գործ ժողովուրդը դրոշմում է նիւթի վրայ, խօսքի մէջ, եւ այն ապրեցնում իբրեւ անմեռ յուշ, իբրեւ պատմութիւն:
Հայրենիքը չի տրւում այնպէս, ինչպէս ժառանգւում է հայրենական հարստութիւն: Դա ձեռք է բերւում ամէն մի սերունդի եւ նրա առանձին անդամի կողմից. ձեռք է բերւում հայրենաճանաչումով, հայրենապաշտութեամբ, նրան արժանի դառնալու ձգտումով: Կարելի է հայրենիքում լինել, բայց հայրենիքից չլինել, կարելի է հայրենիքում ապրել, բայց եւ այնպէս հոգեհաղորդ չլինել նրան:
Կարելի է, վերջապէս, իրաւապէս հայրենատէր լինել, իսկ հոգեպէս` անհայրենիք:

Գարեգին Նժդեհ

----------

Tig (12.04.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

Հայրենիքը ինձ համար հեռավոր փարոս է առանց ,որի հավանաբար ես ինձ այնքան էլ ապահով չեմ զգա  ,անկախ բնակության վայրից : Առանց հայրենիքի  մենք կդառնանք հայրենիք չունեցող ազգերի պես « անտեր շուն »  , բայց սա դեռևս չի նշանակում , որ մենք պարտավոր ենք բոլորս հավաքվել այնտեղ մի քանի առկա պատճառներով թեկուզ միայն նրա համար , որ մեզ այդ ձևով հեշտ կլինի վերացնել և պանթուրքիզմի վաղեմի երազանքը իրականացնել : Կար ժամանակ երբ մեր հայրենիքը ավելի մեծ էր  « խորհրդային միությունը նկատի ունեմ » որին ես երբեմն   ափսոսանքով եմ հիշում , որովհետև այն ժամանակ Հայերի քանակը Հայաստանում ավելանում էր և ոչ թէ պակասում  « ինչպես նրա կորստից հետո » մարդկանց էսթետիկական և գեղագիտական  ուսուցման մակարդակը անհամեմատ ավելի բարձր էր  , իսկ բարոյական մակարդակի մասին խոսել անգամ չարժե  նկատի ունեմ   « համասեռամոլներ , մարմնավաճառներ , թմրադեղեր վաճառողներ և այլն »  իհարկե նման բացասական երևույթներ այն ժամանակ էլ կար , բայց այնքան քիչ էր , որ համեմատել անգամ չի կարելի : Ինչևե , միևնույն է բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ մեր հայրենիքը մեզ համար եղել է և կլինի հույսի աստղ և փրկարար փարոս մշուշոտ ապագայի մեջ :

----------


## Gayl

> բայց սա դեռևս չի նշանակում , որ մենք պարտավոր ենք բոլորս հավաքվել այնտեղ մի քանի առկա պատճառներով թեկուզ միայն նրա համար , որ մեզ այդ ձևով հեշտ կլինի վերացնել և պանթուրքիզմի վաղեմի երազանքը իրականացնել :


Դա հենց այդպես էլ նշանակում է, եթե բռունցք լինենք, ոչ մի պանթուրքիզմ էլ քեզ չի վերացնի, փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ այսօր շատ թույլ ենք:

----------


## Hayazn

> Դա հենց այդպես էլ նշանակում է, եթե բռունցք լինենք, ոչ մի պանթուրքիզմ էլ քեզ չի վերացնի, փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ այսօր շատ թույլ ենք:


Հիմա խնդրում եմ այդ ընդհանուրից « բռունցքից »  հանես այն  աջակցությունը և օգնությունը որը գալիս է առանձին անհատներին և հիմնադրամներին և այն հնարավորությունները որոնք Հայերը ունեն այստեղ « իմիջիայլոց ուրախությամբ պետք է նշեմ , որ ԱՄՆ-ի  ԲՈՒՀ -էրում շատ ու շատ հայեր են սովորում »  և դրան գումարես ամբողջ աշխարհի քաղաքակիրթ հասարակությունից մեկուսանալը  « Հայաստանի աշխարհագրական դիրքի պատճառով » ու տես թէ այդ բռունցքից ինչ կմնա  , հավանաբար միայն հիշողություն :

----------


## Gayl

> Հիմա խնդրում եմ այդ ընդհանուրից « բռունցքից »  հանես այն  աջակցությունը և օգնությունը որը գալիս է առանձին անհատներին և հիմնադրամներին և այն հնարավորությունները որոնք Հայերը ունեն այստեղ « իմիջիայլոց ուրախությամբ պետք է նշեմ , որ ԱՄՆ-ի  ԲՈՒՀ -էրում շատ ու շատ հայեր են սովորում »  և դրան գումարես ամբողջ աշխարհի քաղաքակիրթ հասարակությունից մեկուսանալը  « Հայաստանի աշխարհագրական դիրքի պատճառով » ու տես թէ այդ բռունցքից ինչ կմնա  , հավանաբար միայն հիշողություն :


Որ բռունցք լիներ կհանեինք, էլ հանելու բան ա մնացե՞լ:

----------

Hayazn (13.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

Հայրենիքը էտ Հայաստաննա, Ընտանիքս, ընկերներս, իմ սիրած մարդիկ, իմ լեզուն/հայերենը/, մեր մշակույթը, մեր երկրի ամեն քարը, ինչու ոչ նաև ԵՍ
ու եթե բոլորը ես հասկանան լավ կլինի

----------


## Շինարար

Իմ պատուհանից բացվող տեսարանն է՝ ղռերը, հին գերեզմանները, ժամը, Թիքրանիստը ու իմ սիրելի մարդիկ են: Մի խոսքով, էն ամեն ինչը ու բոլոր նրանք, ինչ և ում սովոր եմ տեսնել ամեն օր:

----------

Gayl (13.04.2010), Tig (13.04.2010), Ungrateful (13.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Իմ պատկերացմամբ հայրենիքը իմ ընտանիքն է, եղբորս ընտանիքն է, ընկերոջս ընտանիքն է ու էսպես աստիճանաբար ընտանիք առ ընտանիք ինտեգրումը:
Բայց վերացական սահմանումներն էս անգամ մի կողմ դնեմ:

Շատ կուզեմ, որ հայրենիքս լինի Երկիր մոլորակը: Բայց իրականությունում այդպես չէ, դեռ ժամանակին անիվը շատ պտույտներ պիտի գործի:
Եվ ուրեմն Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունն է:

----------

Gayl (13.04.2010), Jarre (11.11.2010), Tig (13.04.2010), VisTolog (01.08.2010), Պանդուխտ (15.04.2010)

----------


## Lord

Հայրենքիը ամեն մեկիս մեջ է, դա այն վայրն է որտեղ ծնվել մեծացել ես, որտեղ զարգացել ես, գիտելիքներ քաղել, կարևոր չի ոչ ազգությունը ոչ էլ ուրիշ ինչ որ մի բան, եթե դու այդ հողի վրա ես ապրում, պաշտպանում այն, խնամում ապա դա քո հայրենիքն է: ԵՎ որտեղ էլ ապրես ինչրքան ել լավ լինի չես կարող քո ծննդավայրը մոռանալ դա քո մեջ ընդմիշ մնում է…

----------

Tig (13.04.2010)

----------


## KiLa

Թե ինչ է այն ինձ համար, մի քիչ դժվարանում եմ շտապ պատասխանել, բայց ինձ համար այն կա... Եվ այդ ես չեմ ապրում այդ հայրենիքում, այլ հայրենիքն ինքն է, որ ապրում է իմ մեջ: Եվ ես ուր էլ գնամ, նրանից բաժանվել կամ փախչել չեմ կարող: 
Բացի այդ, ասեմ նաև որ այն  իմ ներսի բողոքն է, ոչ անտարբերությունը, իմ ունեցած սերն է, ոչ ատելությունը, հուսալքությունն ու ընկճվածությունը չէ, այլ հավատն ու հպարտությունը, կորովը, կարեկցանքը, մարդասիրությունը... Իմ ներսում ապրող՝, իմ նախնիների հիշատակն է, իմ ազգի պատմությունն է, նրա հոգնությունը, տքնանքը, տառապանքը: Ինձ համար այն հող չէ, տարածություն չէ, ինձ համար այն հոգի է, երազ, անուրջ...Չգիտեմ...

----------

A.r.p.i. (08.08.2010), EgoBrain (24.04.2010), Inana (08.08.2010), Tig (21.04.2010), Արևածագ (11.11.2010), Գաղթական (17.08.2010), Պանդուխտ (15.04.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

Ամեն ոգ և ամեն ինչ ունի իր անունը, բայց աշխարհում բոլոր անունների և անվանումների մեջ երկու շատ կարևոր բառեր կան՝ մայրիկ և հայրենիք, կամ հակառակը: Երբ շատ փոքր էի ես աշխարհը ընկալում էի իմ մայրիկով և իմ մայրիկի, ավելի շուտ իմ ծնողների սիրո ու քնքշանքի  մեջ ես ավելի ուշ հասկացա ևս մի բան, այն որ մայրիկի պես էլի այդպես անուշ անգին, աննկարագրելի  մի մեծ սեր կա, որը ինչքան էլ ձեռքերը պարզես կողք, չես կարող գրկել ու սեղմել կրծքիդ, նրանից կարոտդ առնելու համար պիտի երկու ոտքով ամուր կանգնած լինես այն հողի վրա և նրան պիտի սիրես ոչ թե խոսքով, այլ սրտով, հոգով և ողջ գիտակցությամբ: Այս աննկարագրելի սիրուն արժանի է այն, որը մեկ բառով կոչվում է հայրենիք և մենք յուրաքանչյուրս մեր նվիրվածությամբ պիտի արժանի զավակներ լինենք մեր մայրիկներին և մեր հայրենիքին:

----------

terev (01.08.2010), Պոսեյդոն (01.08.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Հայրենիքը ամեն ինչ էր ինձ համար, հայրենիքը իմ օդն է իմ ջուրն է, իմ հոգին է: Եթե չլինի իմ հայրենիքը չեմ լինի ես: Տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր կախվածություն ունեն, ես էլ Հայաստանից կախվածություն ունեմ:

----------


## Դեկադա

Հայրենիքս... իմ տունը՝ առաջի հերթին, ընտանիքս, ամենամտերիմներս՝ առանց որոնց կյանքս դառնում ա մղձավանջ, թեպետ ստիպված շարունակում եմ ապրել: Հայաստանը, հայերը: Բավականին առիթներ ունեցել եմ համոզվելու, որ  ես հայասեր եմ՝ անկախ ունեցածս բացասական ու դրական կարծիքներից: Ինձ համար ցանկացած հայ ավելի արժեքավոր ա քան յուրաքանչյուր լավագույն օտարերկրացին: 

Նույնիսկ Հայաստանի մեջ՝ իմ քաղաքից դուրս, էլի հայրենիքս մնում ա իմ քաղաքը՝ թեպետ էտպես էլ չկարողացա նրա հետ լեզու գտնել: :Smile: 

Կարծում եմ որպես բնակավայր կկարենամ մեծ դժվարությամբ ապրել ուրիշ երկրներում, բայց դե հաստատ հայրենիք չի դառնա:

----------


## einnA

Չեմ կարող հաստատ ասել, թե երբվանից (ինձ թվում է ծնվածս օրից, չեմ չափազանցնում) ու որ պահից իմ մեջ ուրիշ, ավելի ուրիշ տեսակի սեր զգացի, որ հիմա ասում են հայրենիքի նկատմամբ սերն է: Փոքր էի, երբ հեռուստացույցով Անիի ավերակներն էին ցուցադրում, ես էլ տանը մենակ էի ու անկախ ինձնից ես սկսեցի լացել, մամաս ներս մտավ ու մինչև հիմա ասում ա ` դու էն գլխից էտ գիժն ես... հա ես գժի նման եմ սիրում էս հողը, բայց էս էն սերերից չի, որ կարող է վնաս տալ, որ կարող է ատելության փոխվել, դրա համար սա մի ուրիշ սեր է, բացատրել չի լինի:
Հայրենիքը սկսում է մեր տան պատերից, բակի ծառից, շենքի պատին նկարած էն Մասիս սարից...
Չգիտեմ նկատել եք? երբ մեզ թուղթ ու մատիտ են տալիս, մենք  տուն ենք նկարում` անպայման արևը վերևում, հետևում` սար,ծառ, ծաղիկ... վստահ կարող եմ ասել, որ էտ հայի նկար  է ու մենք ինչ ուզում եք ասեք կապված ենք մեր հողին:
Կարոտ զգացել եմ ու խեղդվել եմ, երբ եկել եմ ու մեր հենց մենակ ծառերն ու սարերը տեսել եմ, շունչս տեղն է եկել:Չէ, չեմ ասում դիմանալու բան չի, դիմանալ լինում է, բայց դառնում ես կիսատ...
Սիրում եմ հայրենիքս խենթի նման իր կաշառակեր չինովնիկներով, կեղտոտ փողոցներով, անտարբեր, անընդհատ բողոքող գործազուրկ մարդկանցով,  ու հեչ կարևոր չի, թե կողից ինչ են ասում...

----------

Գաղթական (17.08.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (11.08.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

> ...Իմ համար Հայրենիքը ավելի լայն հասկացություն է քան միայն տարածքը:
> ...
> ...
> 
> Անիմաստ եմ համարում էս տարբերակները`
> 'Չկա դենց բան''Տիեզերքը, եթերը, քանզի ես հոգի եմ դառնալու''Երկիր մոլորակը'


1. Գրածիդ մեջ հակասություն կա։
2. Եթե այնուամենայնիվ հակասություն չտեսնես, խորհուրդ կտամ սահմափակ մտածողությամբ չդատես։ 
 :Cool:

----------

Skeptic (09.08.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Հայրենիք հասկացությունը և հայրենասիրությունը ամենաշատ շահարկվող և չարաշահվող թեմաներից են։

Հաճախ հայրենասիրությունը օգտագործվում է մի խումբ մարդկանց կողմից զուտ իրենց անձնական շահի համար։ Ու ցավալի է, որ արդյունքում շատ մարդկանց համար նրանք այդպես էլ մահանում են, որպես հայրանասերներ։

Պարզ օրինակ։ Հանուն հայրենիքի ԼՏՊ-ն ու իր հետևորդները դուրս եկան պայքարի։ Ու հանուն էտ նույն հայրենքի էլ ՍՍ-ն և ՌՔ-ն (էս վերջի Ք-ն ազգանվան առաջին տառն ա, քվուր չի) վարի տվեցին էտքան մարդու։

Էնպես որ ամեն հայրենիքը փառաբանող ու էտ գաղափարը բարձրացնող չի, որ իսկապես հայրենասեր ա

----------

Ariadna (11.11.2010), Lianik (11.11.2010), Tig (11.11.2010), Մաեստրո (11.11.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Մենք սիրում ենք ոչ թե մեր հայրենիքը, այլ մեր կարգավիճակն այդ հայրենիքում....

----------

Lianik (11.11.2010), Tig (11.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.11.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Մենք սիրում ենք ոչ թե մեր հայրենիքը, այլ մեր կարգավիճակն այդ հայրենիքում....


Հատուկ Շինարարի համար

Մենք սիրում ենք մեր հայրենիքը, որովհետև մերն ա, որովհետև էստեղ տիրոջ զգացում ունենք, տանը լինելու ապահովվածություն, ու ըստ էության դրա համար էլ սիրում ենք, արտասահման գնացող մարդը բորդյուրներին չի, որ կարոտում ա, այլ իրա ստատուսին էս հայրենիքում, որտեղ ինքը տանն ա.... և ուրեմն սիրում ա իրա կարգավիճակը էս հայրենիքում, ինչպես նրանք, ովքեր դեռ չեն գնացել, բայց էլի սիրում են, որովհետև գնացողների կարոտի պատճառը ոսկորներով զգում են....

----------


## Շինարար

> Հատուկ Շինարարի համար
> 
> Մենք սիրում ենք մեր հայրենիքը, որովհետև մերն ա, որովհետև էստեղ տիրոջ զգացում ունենք, տանը լինելու ապահովվածություն, ու ըստ էության դրա համար էլ սիրում ենք, արտասահման գնացող մարդը բորդյուրներին չի, որ կարոտում ա, այլ իրա ստատուսին էս հայրենիքում, որտեղ ինքը տանն ա.... և ուրեմն սիրում ա իրա կարգավիճակը էս հայրենիքում, ինչպես նրանք, ովքեր դեռ չեն գնացել, բայց էլի սիրում են, որովհետև գնացողների կարոտի պատճառը ոսկորներով զգում են....


Հով, ես կարգավիճակիս չեմ կարոտել, մեր տանը, հարազատներիս ու ինչու չէ, նաև հենց բորդյուրներին եմ կարոտել, բայց ինչևէ, դու գրել ես «մենք», դուք այդպես եք, ես այսպես եմ, ամեն մարդ իր կարծիքն ունի:

----------


## My World My Space

> Հով, ես կարգավիճակիս չեմ կարոտել, մեր տանը, հարազատներիս ու ինչու չէ, նաև հենց բորդյուրներին եմ կարոտել, բայց ինչևէ, դու գրել ես «մենք», դուք այդպես եք, ես այսպես եմ, ամեն մարդ իր կարծիքն ունի:


բայց դա քեզ ամենևին թույլ չի տալիս գրառումս համարել անկապագույն

----------


## Շինարար

> բայց դա քեզ ամենևին թույլ չի տալիս գրառումս համարել անկապագույն


Ներող, ցավդ տանեմ :Smile:

----------

Gayl (11.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հատուկ Շինարարի համար
> 
> Մենք սիրում ենք մեր հայրենիքը, որովհետև մերն ա, որովհետև էստեղ տիրոջ զգացում ունենք, տանը լինելու ապահովվածություն, ու ըստ էության դրա համար էլ սիրում ենք, արտասահման գնացող մարդը բորդյուրներին չի, որ կարոտում ա, այլ իրա ստատուսին էս հայրենիքում, որտեղ ինքը տանն ա.... և ուրեմն սիրում ա իրա կարգավիճակը էս հայրենիքում, ինչպես նրանք, ովքեր դեռ չեն գնացել, բայց էլի սիրում են, որովհետև գնացողների կարոտի պատճառը ոսկորներով զգում են....


Դե լավ ընդամենը մեկ օրինակ բերեմ և եթե կարող ես վերջում բացատրի թե դա ինչ է նշանակում:
Մոնթե Մելքոնյանը ծնվել է ԱՄՆ ում, 18, թե 17 տարեկանում մի գիրք է տանից գտնում և այդ գրքից իմանում ա որ «հին էրկիր» գոյություն ունի, դե էլ մանրամասն չպատմեմ ինչեր ա արել, բայց նա երբեք Հայաստանի երեսը չտեսած ինչ որ թուրքերի տեռորի ա ենթարկում, երբ բանտից դուրս ա գալիս միանգամից գալիսա Հայաստան և զոհվում իր հողի համար, ապեր ինքը չի ծնվել Հայաստանում, Հայաստանի մասին իմանում է 18 տարեկանում, թուրքերին տեռորի ա ենթարկում, բայց առանց Հայաստանը տեսնելու, իսկ վերջում մեռնում է Հայաստանում, բա սրա անունը ի՞նչ կդնես:Կարգավիճա՞կ :Think:

----------

Jarre (11.11.2010), Շինարար (11.11.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Դե լավ ընդամենը մեկ օրինակ բերեմ և եթե կարող ես վերջում բացատրի թե դա ինչ է նշանակում:
> Մոնթե Մելքոնյանը ծնվել է ԱՄՆ ում, 18, թե 17 տարեկանում մի գիրք է տանից գտնում և այդ գրքից իմանում ա որ «հին էրկիր» գոյություն ունի, դե էլ մանրամասն չպատմեմ ինչեր ա արել, բայց նա երբեք Հայաստանի երեսը չտեսած ինչ որ թուրքերի տեռորի ա ենթարկում, երբ բանտից դուրս ա գալիս միանգամից գալիսա Հայաստան և զոհվում իր հողի համար, ապեր ինքը չի ծնվել Հայաստանում, Հայաստանի մասին իմանում է 18 տարեկանում, թուրքերին տեռորի ա ենթարկում, բայց առանց Հայաստանը տեսնելու, իսկ վերջում մեռնում է Հայաստանում, բա սրա անունը ի՞նչ կդնես:Կարգավիճա՞կ


Այ էդ արդեն Էլդորադոյի ձգտումն ա, իդելաիստական մի բան, որը չի բացատրվում գիտական ճանապարհով....

----------


## Gayl

> Այ էդ արդեն Էլդորադոյի ձգտումն ա, իդելաիստական մի բան, որը չի բացատրվում գիտական ճանապարհով....


Դե ես էլ նույն եմ ասում, այ մարդ մի փորձիր բառերով բացատրել, թե ի՞նչ է քո համար հայրենիքը, հայրենիքն են սիրու՞մ, թե Չապլինի ֆիլմերը, դրանք միայն բառեր են:

----------


## My World My Space

> Դե ես էլ նույն եմ ասում, այ մարդ մի փորձիր բառերով բացատրել, թե ի՞նչ է քո համար հայրենիքը, հայրենիքն են սիրու՞մ, թե Չապլինի ֆիլմերը, դրանք միայն բառեր են:


չէ, Գել, դա տենց չի....   Սփյուռքահայերը  օդեղեն կարոտ ունեն Էրգրի նկատմամբ, դա մեր հայրենասիրությունը չի, իրանք չեն սիրում  հայրենիքը, այլ Էրգիրն են  սիրում, Էրգիր են ձգտում, որովհետև իրանց անընդհատ դրանով են պահել էն մարդիկ ովքեր  կարոտել են իրանց տիրական կարգավիճակը հայրենիքում.... Ստեղ էդ մարդիկ ձգտում են մի բանի, որի մասին իրանց իդելկանացված ձևով պատմել են նախնիները, բայց իրանք դրա վատ կողմերը չգիտեն, որովհետև հիշողությունը մաղում ա վատը, ու սկսում են միայն լավը յիշել.... հիշիր բանակդ ինչքան լավ ու հետաքրքիր բան ես հիշում, որ սաղ կպցնես իրար 5 օր կանի՞, բա մնացած 725 օրեր ինչ են էղել..... այ էդ 5 օրի խտացումներն են իրանց մեջ դրել, հասկանո՞ւմ ես, թե՞ ավելի մանրամասնեմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

Վորլդ ջան, բա ե՞ս ինչ կարգավիճակ ունեմ, որ սիրեմ կամ չսիրեմ։ Դու աշխատանք ունես, միգուցե ընտանիք էլ ունես, իսկ ես դեռ աննպատակ /այն իմաստով, որ չեմ աշխատում ու ջանք էլ չեմ թափում դեռ/ ապրում եմ։ Ամեն դեպքում պետք չի էդքան չոր սահմանել, որ ստատուսն են սիրում մարդիկ։ Չեմ ասում, որ պաշտոնավորները իրենց ստատուսից բացի ուրիշ բան էլ են սիրում, որովհետև այդ դեպքում էս վիճակը չէր լինի: Բայց այ էն մարդկանց մասին, որոնց շնորհիվ անկախ պետությունում ենք ապրում, չասենք, որ իրենք սիրել են իրենց՝ մահապարտի ստատուսը։ Արի համաձայնի, որ կա հայրենասիրություն կոչվածը, ես կասեի՝ հայրենապաշտություն  :Tongue:

----------

einnA (11.11.2010), Tig (11.11.2010), Շինարար (11.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> չէ, Գել, դա տենց չի....   Սփյուռքահայերը  օդեղեն կարոտ ունեն Էրգրի նկատմամբ, դա մեր հայրենասիրությունը չի, իրանք չեն սիրում  հայրենիքը, այլ Էրգիրն են  սիրում, Էրգիր են ձգտում, որովհետև իրանց անընդհատ դրանով են պահել էն մարդիկ ովքեր  կարոտել են իրանց տիրական կարգավիճակը հայրենիքում.... Ստեղ էդ մարդիկ ձգտում են մի բանի, որի մասին իրանց իդելկանացված ձևով պատմել են նախնիները, բայց իրանք դրա վատ կողմերը չգիտեն, որովհետև հիշողությունը մաղում ա վատը, ու սկսում են միայն լավը յիշել.... հիշիր բանակդ ինչքան լավ ու հետաքրքիր բան ես հիշում, որ սաղ կպցնես իրար 5 օր կանի՞, բա մնացած 725 օրեր ինչ են էղել..... այ էդ 5 օրի խտացումներն են իրանց մեջ դրել, հասկանո՞ւմ ես, թե՞ ավելի մանրամասնեմ:


 Ինձ բանակից մի հիշացրու, քանի որ չեմ ծառայել :Angry2:  :LOL: 
Տիրական կարգավիճա՞կ :Think: ...
Էտ երբվանից գիտենք  ինչ բան է լինել տեր:
Եթե քո ասածով է ուրեմն ես զզվում եմ էս երկրից, ես ինձ այս երկրում տեր չեմ զգում, բայց ապեր իրականում ես չեմ զզվում էս երկրից և ասում եմ, որ տիրոջ կարգավիճակում եմ(որը միանշանակ սուտ է):
Իսկ սփյուռքահայի մտածելակերպը դու չունես, որովհետև դու սփյուռքահայ չես, ես քեզ մի օրինակ բերեցի, նա սփյուռքահայ էր, բայց քո «տեսությանը» հակասում է:
Իսկ եթե խոսենք միայն Հայաստանում ապրող հայերի մասին, ապա նորից քո տեսությունը սխալ է(իհարկե քո ասած դեպքերից էլ ա լինում), քանի որ մարդիկ ապրում են սովի և ստրկության մեջ, բայց սիրում են իրենց հայրենիքը:
Մի հարց ևս.
«Մենք սիրում ենք ոչ թե մեր հայրենիքը, այլ մեր ...»
Ինչ ես կարծում, եթե չսիրեին ապա կմեռնեի՞ն այդ հայրենիքի համար :Wink:

----------

Tig (12.11.2010), Շինարար (11.11.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Վորլդ ջան, բա ե՞ս ինչ կարգավիճակ ունեմ, որ սիրեմ կամ չսիրեմ։ Դու աշխատանք ունես, միգուցե ընտանիք էլ ունես, իսկ ես դեռ աննպատակ /այն իմաստով, որ չեմ աշխատում ու ջանք էլ չեմ թափում դեռ/ ապրում եմ։ Ամեն դեպքում պետք չի էդքան չոր սահմանել, որ ստատուսն են սիրում մարդիկ։ Չեմ ասում, որ պաշտոնավորները իրենց ստատուսից բացի ուրիշ բան էլ են սիրում, որովհետև այդ դեպքում էս վիճակը չէր լինի: Բայց այ էն մարդկանց մասին, որոնց շնորհիվ անկախ պետությունում ենք ապրում, չասենք, որ իրենք սիրել են իրենց՝ մահապարտի ստատուսը։ Արի համաձայնի, որ կա հայրենասիրություն կոչվածը, ես կասեի՝ հայրենապաշտություն


Աստղ ջան արի էդ կարգավիճակը ընտանեկան ու սոցիալական դաշտից հանի: թող մնա միայն այն մասով, որ քեզ էստեղ լավ ես զգում, որովհետև ամեն ինչ քեզ ծանոթ ա, բարքերը, մարդիկ, գիտես որտեղից ու ումից պաշտպանվել.... այ դայա քո վիճակը: 
Իսկ էն նորմալ մարդիկ որ զոհվել են գիտակցել են ազատ ապրելու իմաստը, այսինքն ապրելու այնպես, որ ամեն ինչը էլի շարունակի քոնը լինել` քո փողոցը` Թումանյանի անունով, քո հաց կերած տեղը` Թումանյանի շաուրմա, և այլն.... այսինքն հայրենիք ունենալն ա ստատուսը հասկանում ես:
Իսկ էն մարդիկ ովքեր դրսում են ապրում, նույնպես ունեն էդ ստատուսը, որ իրանք հայրենիք ունեն, որ հեռու հեռվում մի բան կա, որն իրենցն էլ ա....




> Ինձ բանակից մի հիշացրու, քանի որ չեմ ծառայել
> Տիրական կարգավիճա՞կ...
> Էտ երբվանից գիտենք  ինչ բան է լինել տեր:
> Եթե քո ասածով է ուրեմն ես զզվում եմ էս երկրից, ես ինձ այս երկրում տեր չեմ զգում, բայց ապեր իրականում ես չեմ զզվում էս երկրից և ասում եմ, որ տիրոջ կարգավիճակում եմ(որը միանշանակ սուտ է):
> Իսկ սփյուռքահայի մտածելակերպը դու չունես, որովհետև դու սփյուռքահայ չես, ես քեզ մի օրինակ բերեցի, նա սփյուռքահայ էր, բայց քո «տեսությանը» հակասում է:
> Իսկ եթե խոսենք միայն Հայաստանում ապրող հայերի մասին, ապա նորից քո տեսությունը սխալ է(իհարկե քո ասած դեպքերից էլ ա լինում), քանի որ մարդիկ ապրում են սովի և ստրկության մեջ, բայց սիրում են իրենց հայրենիքը:
> Մի հարց ևս.
> «Մենք սիրում ենք ոչ թե մեր հայրենիքը, այլ մեր ...»
> Ինչ ես կարծում, եթե չսիրեին ապա կմեռնեի՞ն այդ հայրենիքի համար


Տեր լինել չի նշանակում տինել տիրակալ: այլ մասնակից լինել մի բանի, որը նաև քոնն ա: Մի երկրում, րտեղ քո և իմ ազգակիցներին անըդհատ շեշտում են, որ իրանք տեղացի չեն, որ սա իրենց երկիրն է, էդ մարդիկ էլ պիտի ունենան իրանցը, կապվեն մի բանի, տեր լինեն մի բանի.... 
Ամեն ինչ բերում է նրան, որ սիրում ենք ստատուսը: Այդ դեպքում մեր հայրենասեր սփյուռքահայերը ինչի չեն գալիս ապրեն Հայաստանում մեր նման սովի մեջ, բայց գալիս են արյունով պաշտպանելու այն: Գալիս են որովհետև իանց պատեք ա հայրենիք ունենալ, թեկուզ որ իրանք ընդեղ չեն ապրելու իրանց էլ հայրենիք ունեցողի կարգավիճակն ա պետք:
Իսկ էն մարդիկ ովքեր սովի մեջ են, ինչի չեն լքում իրենց երկիրը: Որովհետև թեկուզ սոված սա իրենցն է.... հասկանում ես, տերն իրենք են.... տուն գալու, տանը լինելու երջանկություն ապրած կա՞ս....


Հ.Գ. Աստղ ջան կա՛ հայրենապաշտություն, բայց դա էէլի իմ ասածից ա բխում, ունենալու, տեր լինելու ցանկությունից..... :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Աստղ ջան արի էդ կարգավիճակը ընտանեկան ու սոցիալական դաշտից հանի: թող մնա միայն այն մասով, որ քեզ էստեղ լավ ես զգում, որովհետև ամեն ինչ քեզ ծանոթ ա, բարքերը, մարդիկ, գիտես որտեղից ու ումից պաշտպանվել.... այ դայա քո վիճակը:


Բա հել գնա Գլենդել, անգամ քաղաքապետն ա հայ :LOL: 



> Այդ դեպքում մեր հայրենասեր սփյուռքահայերը ինչի չեն գալիս ապրեն Հայաստանում մեր նման սովի մեջ, բայց գալիս են արյունով պաշտպանելու այն: Գալիս են որովհետև իանց պատեք ա հայրենիք ունենալ, թեկուզ որ իրանք ընդեղ չեն ապրելու իրանց էլ հայրենիք ունեցողի կարգավիճակն ա պետք:


Ոչ որովհետև սիրում են Հայաստանը: 



> Իսկ էն մարդիկ ովքեր սովի մեջ են, ինչի չեն լքում իրենց երկիրը: Որովհետև թեկուզ սոված սա իրենցն է.... հասկանում ես, տերն իրենք են.... տուն գալու, տանը լինելու երջանկություն ապրած կա՞ս....


Իբր գուՅտ արիր:Իսկ քո ասածից չի բխում, որ նրանք չեն սիրում իրենց հայրենիքը:
Ապեր պատկերացրու Ա անունով մեկը չունի ոչ մի հարազատ ու գնում ա կռիվ, որ մեռավ ի՞նչ տուն :LOL: , բա խիա՞ գնում, էշա՞:
Եվ հետո դու իմ հարցերին ոչ թե պատասխանում ես այլ սվաղում ես:
Մարդը չի սիրում ստրկությունը, պաշտում է ազատությունը, երբ սեփական հողը ուզում են այլազգիներ իրենցով անել, ապա տվյալ անձը երկու տարբերակ ունի կամ մնում և կռիվ է տալիս, որ իր հողի վրա ազատ լինի կամ էլ փախուստի ա դիմում, որ էլի ազատ մնա:
Իսկ ինչու՞ են մարդիկ գերադասում սեփական հողի վրա ազատ լինել, որովհետև սիրում են էտ անտերը:

----------


## My World My Space

> Իսկ ինչու՞ են մարդիկ գերադասում սեփական հողի վրա ազատ լինել, որովհետև սիրում են էտ անտերը:


Մենակ էսքանին եմ պատասխանում, որովհետև մյուս գրածդ մառազմատիկ ռոմանտիզմ ա....

ցանկացած նորմալ մարդ գերադասում ա ազատությունը,  ու իմ վերը թվարկած պատճառներից ելնելով  ուզում ա ունենա ազատ հայրենիք

էս թեմայում էլ չեմ գրելու, ջուր ծեծելը որ լավ բան լիներ, ազգային ժողովում էդքան չէին ծեծի.... © Վարդան Պետրոսյան

----------


## Gayl

> Մենակ էսքանին եմ պատասխանում, որովհետև մյուս գրածդ մառազմատիկ ռոմանտիզմ ա....


Օրինակ Ամերիկայում ես չեմ կարող ինձ տեր զգալ, բայց կարող եմ ինձ ինչ որ չափով լավ զգալ, հենա էլ անկապ կյանքս վտանգի չեմ ենթարկի ինչա թե լիովին տեր ու տիրակալ լինեմ և դա այն դեպքում, երբ ամբողջ ապրածս կյանքում այդպիսի բան չեմ զգացել:
Հով պետք չի քո ճշմարտությունը փաթաթել ուրիշների վզներին և դա բացարձակի տեղ առաջ տանել:Կարող ա քո խոսքերը քո համար ամեն ինչ են, իսկ Պողոսի համար ոչինչ:





> էս թեմայում էլ չեմ գրելու, ջուր ծեծելը որ լավ բան լիներ, ազգային ժողովում էդքան չէին ծեծի.... © Վարդան Պետրոսյան


 Համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Արևածագ

Սիլվա Կապուտիկյանն այնքա՜ն լավ է գրել, լրիվ թարգմանել է զգացումներս: Ավելի լավ չեմ կարող ասել, այդ պատճառով իր խոսքն եմ դնում.

Հայաստա՛ն աշխարհ,
Դու մե՛րը եղար ու մերը չեղա՜ր,
Դրա համար էլ մենք քեզ սիրեցինք սիրահարի՝ պես ...
Դու մե՛րը եղար,
Ինչպես որ մերն է մեր երակներում հոսող արյունը,
Եվ մերը չեղար,
Ինչպես մերը չէ Վարագա սարի արեւածագը,
Սասնա անտառին իջնող մանանան,
Մշո դաշտերը շոյող սոսափը ...
Դու մոտի՛կ եղար՝
Սրտիդ տրոփը մեր կոշտ ձեռքերին հաղորդելու՜ չափ,
Եվ հեռու եղար՝
Սահմանից այն կողմ
Անիի կարմիր ավերակներից մեզ երեւացող
Մայր տաճարի՜ պես:
Դու տաք հո՜ղ եղար՝
Մեր պիրկ խոփերի տենչանքին հլու,
Մեր գգվանքներից ծլարձակող հո՜ղ,
Եվ միրաժ եղար
Կապույտ, անշոշափ ու անբռնելի,
Մենք՝ անվերջ հասնո՛ղ,
Իսկ դու՝ հեռացո՛ղ, անվերջ հեռացո՜ղ...
Հայաստա՛ն աշխարհ,
Դու այդպե՛ս եղար,
Եվ դրա համար մենք քեզ սիրեցինք
Ո՛չ հարազատի հանդարտիկ սիրով,
Այլ՝ սիրածի՛ պես, սիրահարի՜ պես.
Ցավո՛տ, ցավախա՜ռն
Երազով, լույսով, երգող տխրությամբ,
Մերթ խռովելով,
Մերթ հաշտվելով,
Քո գրկո՛ւմ անգամ՝ քեզ կարոտելո՛վ,
Քեզ կորցնելու ահից՝ տագնապա՛ծ,
Քեզ ունենալու խինդից՝ երջանի՜կ,
Եվ բախտիդ համար անվերջ, ամեն պահ մեռնել-ապրելո՜վ...
Հայաստա՜ն աշխարհ...

----------

Ariadna (11.11.2010), Moonwalker (11.11.2010)

----------


## Մաեստրո

Ես իմ անուշ Հայաստանի արևահամ բարն եմ սիրում,
 Մեր հին սազի ողբանվագ, լացակումած լարն եմ սիրում, 
Արնանման ծաղիկների ու վարդերի բույրը վառման,
 Ու նայիրյան աղջիկների հեզաճկուն պա՛րն եմ սիրում։

 Ե.Չարենց

Ինձ համար հայրենիքս, իմ Հայ ազգն է,հայրենի բնություն է,  ազգիս հզոր Բանակն է,հզոր Մշակույթն է...
և այս ամենը կերտող իմ հայրենակիցները... :Hi:

----------

einnA (11.11.2010), Արևածագ (12.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

եթե էլի կարողանաս բացատրել, մեկ է  թերի կմնա...

----------


## Մաեստրո

:


> եթե էլի կարողանաս բացատրել, մեկ է  թերի կմնա...


Բայց մի բան էլ կա, որ ուզում եմ ասել՝ :Think: դատելով այստեղի մեկնաբանություներն,
մեկ անգամ ևս համոզվում եմ,որ մարդ անհատը եգոիստ է, :Xeloq:  անգամ հայրենիքի հարցում, :This: 
բոլորս առաջ ենք բերում նորից ու նորից մեր իսկ անձնական շահերը... :Nea:

----------

